# What breaker is listed to be used in a mid west panel?



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Whatever brand of panel it is, bought in the Midwest! :laughing::jester:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Stand up comedians everywhere.....:jester:

It's a Mid-west panel.


----------



## HIVOLT (Nov 17, 2009)

General Electric


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Midwest usually has most of the big brands listed if I remember right. I just had one that could use a BR, ITE OR GE


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Any breaker listed on the label.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

General electric . Midwest is GE.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i worked in a panel today that had NO labels, anywhere. the breakers were a hodge podge of stuff with no obvious labels. any clue who made that?:blink:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

papaotis said:


> i worked in a panel today that had NO labels, anywhere. the breakers were a hodge podge of stuff with no obvious labels. any clue who made that?:blink:


Cletis Electric.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm going to edit my response. It's GE or Siemens for the spa disconnects at least


----------

